# Looking for an Injured Pigeon to Adopt



## Maria1 (Feb 26, 2006)

I recently rescued a flightless pigeon, who I named Maia. She hardly coos and is in need of pigeon companionship. I tried placing her with various wildlife facilities but they all said that if she could not be rehabilitated they would euthanise her. Well, I will not let that happen. Her wing is beyond repair. She is currently housed in a large open air cage indoors with organically grown grass, a section of dirt, and a section of bedding. And of course plenty of food, water, and love. I am looking to adopt another disease-free injured pigeon to be her companion, especially since I'm sure they are much harder to place. Maia is a little over a year old now. I would preferably like to find her a companion of similar age. But mostly I want to find her a friend, so any age and sex will do. I live in central New Jersey. If you live near-by - within an hour or two - I would be glad to pick up. If you don't live near-by, lets talk about the details. Maia had been without pigeons for about a year. The sooner we help her the better!!! Contact me ASAP! 
[email protected]


----------

